# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  إصدار لوليبوب من نظام أندرويد يتخطى إصدار كيت كات

## mohamed73

أظهرت أحدث الأرقام الدورية لنظام أندرويد من شركة جوجل أن  الإصدار الذي يحمل الاسم الرمزي لوليبوب قد أصبح يستحوذ على 36.1 في  المئة من الأجهزة العاملة بنظام التشغيل التابع لها، في حين حل الإصدار كيت  كات بالمركز الثاني من حيث الانتشار. وتمكن إصدار أندرويد لوليبوب المرور أخيراً وتخطي أندرويد كيت كات من  ناحية الاعتمادية، واستغرق هذا الإنجاز 16 شهراً، حيث قامت جوجل بعرضه لأول  مرة مع جهاز نيكسوس 9 Nexus في نوفمبر عام 2014، والذي يعتبر أول جهاز عمل  بواسطة نسخة 5.0.وكان الإصدار لوليبوب قد تخطى في فبراير الماضي نسبة 34%، أما الآن  فيبلغ عدد الأجهزة الذكية العاملة بالإصدارين 5.0 و 5.1 من نظام أندرويد  نحو 16.9 في المئة، و 19.2 في المئة، على التوالي.وحسب أحدث الأرقام في لوحة قياس نظام أندرويد،  انخفض عدد الأجهزة المحمولة، سواء الهواتف الذكية أو الحواسيب اللوحية،  التي تعمل بالإصدار 4.4 كيت كات من نظام التشغيل مفتوح المصدر، إلى 34.3%  حتى أول أمس الإثنين. مقارنة بنسبة 35.5% خلال شهر فبراير الماضي.وبالنسبة لخلف إصدار كيت كات، الذي يحمل الاسم الرمزي جيلي بين، فقد  قدرت نسبة الأجهزة العاملة بالنسخ الثلاث منه وهي (4.1.x، أو 4.2.x، أو  4.3) بنسبة 22.3 في المئة، مقارنة بنسبة 23.9 في المئة للشهر الفائت.ولا تشمل هذه الإحصائية إلا الأجهزة التي قامت بزيارة متجر التطبيقات جوجل بلاي خلال مدة أسبوع انتهت في 7 مارس الجاري.وبحسب الأرقام الجديدة، يعتبر لوليبوب أكثر إصدارات أندرويد انتشاراً،  ثم يليه إصدار كيت كات، ثم إصدار جيلي بين، ثم إصدار خبز الزنجبيل بنسبة  2.6 في المئة، ويأتي إصدار آيس كريم ساندويش مع إصدار مارشميلو بالمركز  الخامس بنسبة متساوية تبلغ 2.3 في المئة.وكان الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة جوجل ساندر بيتشاي، قد أعلن، خلال حدث الكشف عن الهاتفين الذكيين نيكسوس 5 إكس Nexus 5X، ونيكسوس 6 بي Nexus 6P، أن نظام أندرويد يملك نحو 1.4 مليار مستخدم نشط.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## سيف الاخوي

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## gargouri

مشكووووووووور

----------

